# Where to buy cheap football shirts?



## Satangel (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like to buy some football shirts online. I don't want to pay over 25 euros for a shirt, so the shirts can be replicas, I don't care because replicas usually are built very well.

Does anyone know a good site where to do this and especially, has anyone here already bought shirts that way? I already found a lot of sites that are up for the job but I never seem to find any reviews about those sites. I want some feedback first before I put the money down.


----------



## dice (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a HUGE thread on such sites here (I've just linked you to a random page of the thread) so you can have a read in there.


----------

